# Honda pioneer 500 for commercial use



## TheHammer (Nov 20, 2012)

I set three of these Honda Pioneers up for a local government/commercial use. The main job is to clear City sidewalks and tight alleys in the metro areas. 
We installed the Warn 50" front mount blade with the Warn power pivot. I like the front mount because you can lift the blade super high to get it into a pickup. For comfort we added Heated gear controller, full cab and 8 ply tires for less chance of puncture. Still awaiting rack mounted Spreaders. These new pioneers are only 50" wide. You can see very close in size compared to the Rancher ATV. This unit should give commercial guys using ATV's/shovels a second option priced under 10k.

What do you think?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a nice looking setup.

have to report back how it does for plowing snow and if the cab stay's nice and warm as well


----------



## TheHammer (Nov 20, 2012)

I was hoping they would get to use them today. Will see how this storm does tonight for the MD city's.


----------



## hemiman (Jan 21, 2013)

Never see a cab like that. what brand is it?


----------



## TheHammer (Nov 20, 2012)

Its an OEM Honda part. Works really good. Fit and finish is really good with the way the doors latch.


----------



## Gallisj (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting one of these, trying to do some research on how they can be set up. I'd like to get a snowblower and a salt spreader on one if I could, but am concerned about weight. Specs say 450 on the rear rack and 1000 towing, but I'm not sure how the front end would handle a 50 inch snowblower or if it's even compatible. 

Also wondering how easy it is to shift into reverse. Seemed like it might be a little odd to pull a lever and then shift down. And time consuming also, considering how much back and forth usually happens while plowing. Any insight on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grassbegone (Sep 7, 2015)

I've always used an ATV but I'm tired of freezing so I was thinking about going this route this winter but have several questions. How has your Honda 500 worked for you? Does it stay on 4' sidewalks or fall off the curb? How do the plastic windows work when wet? Can you see out of them? Is a heater and defroster available for this unit? What about a full glass windshield so a windshield wiper can be added? How has the 50" warn plow and power pivot worked? Is it heavy enough? Any and all feedback from anyone will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------

